# Cheap Lpg



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/12/04)

Mrs DA recently started work at a reasonably large hardware store.

I have just recieved a text from her saying we get free gas refills  

Just thought I would share that with you all  

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA (10/12/04)

Good for you! It's amazing how many gas cylinders you are about to "own"


----------



## Boots (10/12/04)

You'll of course have to get creative with excuses for why it's a different gas bottle getting filled every week ....  

Nice work


----------



## Darren (10/12/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Mrs DA recently started work at a reasonably large hardware store.
> 
> I have just recieved a text from her saying we get free gas refills
> 
> ...


 Do they stock stainless fittings too?


----------



## dicko (10/12/04)

Well TDA, I am envious of that, in fact, I have just finished my first 45kg bottle that was commissioned full when I fired up the new brewery and it did 24 brews before running out.
That works out at $2.83 per brew based on the, then purchase price of $68.00 for the 45kgs.

In the new year my brewery is getting 2 Nasa Burners, a Kirby temp control for my herms for mashing and a 90 litre kettle. It's frame is also getting cut down so that the HLT and the Tun are on the same level thus eliminating the ladder.

With these mods I will be able to do 50 litre brews for what I consider to be the same operating cost, not including the extra ingredients, as what it is costing me now to do 20 litres.

But having said all this, it still wont be as cheap as getting the gas for NOTHING.  

Cheers


----------



## Gulf Brewery (19/4/05)

This is a question for the Adelaide brewers.

I need another 9kg cylinder. I went to get one of mine refilled and they said, no, its expired 

Someone offers a reasonable deal for a bottle + gas. Any ideas who?

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## jayse (19/4/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> This is a question for the Adelaide brewers.
> 
> I need another 9kg cylinder. I went to get one of mine refilled and they said, no, its expired
> 
> ...




Morning Peter,
Try going to a servo with some pimply kids behind the counter and see if you can swap it over, my thinking is they may forget to check the date on your bottle. I don't remember them ever checking the date on my bottles when i swapped them over. 
Anyway its worth a try and all they can do is say no but you might just walk away with a brand new one.
They ussually check the date when refilling but i really can't recall anyone checking the date at the BP i go to swap it over if i need a gas refill after normal working hours. I have replaced old gas bottles for new a few times but they still had a month or two to go but as i said i don't recall them actually checking the date.
If they asked at the counter if its in date say yes and they might not even bother checking if they do check then its not like they are gunna take your to the principals office for a good canning.



other than that i have seen them for $45 full at the cheapeast that was at BOC on Mcormack road cavan and some other BBQ/gas place.


As for TDA top work when do we all drop our bottles off? :super: 

Jayse


----------



## PostModern (19/4/05)

I had the same experience as jayse at a "Gas N Go" place. Gave them my crusty expired bottle and for the cost of the refill went home with a nice shiny new one.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (19/4/05)

jayse said:


> Morning Peter,
> Try going to a servo with some pimply kids behind the counter and see if you can swap it over, my thinking is they may forget to check the date on your bottle. I don't remember them ever checking the date on my bottles when i swapped them over. Jayse
> [post="55270"][/post]​



I think that was what happened when I got it filled early this year (it expired last year  ). Now someone has actually checked it. I can swap it for a swap and go bottle, but I don't particularly want one of them.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Boots (19/4/05)

Gulfbrewery,

Stratco are the ones who always do the $40 full of gas ... or was it $30 ... can't remember. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## Darren (19/4/05)

Last time I was at BOC they said it was cheaper to buy a new, full bottle than to get your old one checked and re-stamped.
I think it was around $40


----------



## Gulf Brewery (19/4/05)

Boots said:


> Gulfbrewery,
> 
> Stratco are the ones who always do the $40 full of gas ... or was it $30 ... can't remember. That's where I got mine from.
> [post="55277"][/post]​



Yes, well, it may have been once :angry: . Called Stratco, $49.95 for the cylinder and $24.20 for the fill. Might have to look at the catalogues as they come out now and look for a special.

I think Big W are around the $30 mark and it is only $20 for a refill at my local servo.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Gulf Brewery (8/6/05)

For all of the SA brewers who want a cheap gas bottle.

The latest Stratco catalogue has 9kg bottles with "free first fill" for $39.95. Offer ends June 26th

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Voosher (28/11/06)

Just thought I'd give this a bump for an update... and 'cos I'm almost out of gas in my 9 & 3/4 year old bottle.
Quick circuit has my local Mitre10 as the best so far at $39.95 for a new bottle and $24'ish for a refill.

Does anyone have any good cheap gas places in Adelaide, preferably southern 'burbs or hills for me or any other updates for folks looking in other areas in Adelaide?

Cheers.


----------



## tangent (28/11/06)

if you have an old bottle, take it to swap-and-go like Bunnings or a servo and change it for a full new one.
BBQ's Galore do a 4th or 5th (i forget) fill free, so they may be a few bucks within the cheapest prices, but take the percentage off for the free fill, and it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## PostModern (28/11/06)

From their website http://www.swapngo.com.au/how.htm it's OK to swap an expired bottle with swap'n'go.


----------



## Voosher (28/11/06)

PostModern said:


> From their website http://www.swapngo.com.au/how.htm it's OK to swap an expired bottle with swap'n'go.



Thanks for that. I thought I was going to have to do something dodgy with a pimply faced kid bordering on illegal.
It begs the question of course, can you get a Swap-n-go cylinder filled, no questions asked, at your local hardware store/BBQ's Galore etc.
'cos if it's all above board $31-odd dollars for a full Swap-n-go followed by $24 refills starts to make reasonable sense... and dollars.


----------



## PostModern (28/11/06)

From http://www.swapngo.com.au/why.htm



> You own the gas bottle you receive



So yeah, fill it where you like. Pull the sticker off, even


----------



## Voosher (28/11/06)

PostModern said:


> From http://www.swapngo.com.au/why.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit. You are so full of all the good ideas. I was going to use liquid paper.  

Thanks for doing my leg-work. Again.
Cheers.
:beer:


----------



## PostModern (29/11/06)

Voosher said:


> Thanks for doing my leg-work. Again.
> Cheers.
> :beer:



I was curious myself. I have a 4.5kg bottle as a backup and was looking for possibilities such as trading it up to a 9Kg bottle.

I wonder what this bit means???



> You can swap any brand and any size of BBQ bottle at SWAP'n'GO.



I wonder if my 4.5Kg bottle becomes a 9Kg bottle simply for the refill price?


----------



## Voosher (29/11/06)

PostModern said:


> I was curious myself. I have a 4.5kg bottle as a backup and was looking for possibilities such as trading it up to a 9Kg bottle.
> 
> I wonder what this bit means???
> 
> ...



If they're willing to swap any old decrepit 9kg cylinder they've got something worked out with reconditioning I'd guess. Something similar therefore would apply with the 4.5kg.
I'm still looking forward to the head scratching from the "pimply faced" attendant when I take in my old grey cylinder.
I'll almost be disappointed if they do it without fuss.
I should be onto it in the next couple of days. I'll try to remember to ask the details as far as the outlet are concerned - armed with your info from the website - and let you know.
Cheers.


----------



## jupiter (29/11/06)

i know a few people who have adapter tubes made up so when they go to fill there cars with autogas at the servo, they also covertly fill all their gas bottles too... @50c/L and without the concern of the date on the bottle.


----------



## arsenewenger (29/11/06)

Hey Voosher 

You can also try Gorrilla Gas they home deliver yuor bottles to You and repalce them when they are empty witout even leaving Your home just leave em out front and job is done > I got two full 9kg bottle for around $70 on the doorstep .


AW  

(no affiliation at all just a customer)


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (29/11/06)

For anyone in South Sydney, a few months back I noticed that the camping shop across the road from the home brew shop in Rocky Point Road, Rockdale does old style refills. I have never tried them myself as I use natural gas. Their advertised price was far less than the Swap & Go rip-off at service stations.


----------



## DJR (29/11/06)

What price was that EB? I get em for $14 at the BP down the road (Summer Hill), cheapest i've found yet. My uncle said there is some place in Ingleburn that does $10 9kg refills, but i'm not sure if they still do it.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (29/11/06)

I think that it was approx $10, but really can't remember. It was a family-owned store - not a chain.


----------



## Voosher (30/11/06)

I filled up this morning at a local Kwik-Gas outlet.
No affiliation etc etc

I hadn't heard of them until today.
9.0kg fill was $19.99. Swap cylinders are $24.99.
Similar exchange terms to Swap-n-Go but not quite so clearly defined on their website. The local attendant was quite happy to take an out of date cylinder in exchange so I got a full new cylinder for an empty out of date one for $19.99 but I think he should have charged me $24.99.
It will do for now but I'll keep looking for anything cheaper.

PoMo, They had 4.5kg cylinders as well but I neglected to ask about swapping 4.5kg for 9.0kg. Might be worth checking out. They have an outlet locator on their website.

Cheers.


----------



## johnno (30/11/06)

I use Supagas. $25 delivered next day. 

Cant argue with that.

http://www.supagas.com.au/


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/06)

johnno said:


> Cant argue with that.



Put it on a competition-related thread and I'm picking you can.






Warren -


----------



## AUHEAMIC (30/11/06)

Voosher said:


> PostModern said:
> 
> 
> > I was curious myself. I have a 4.5kg bottle as a backup and was looking for possibilities such as trading it up to a 9Kg bottle.
> ...


I too have an old 4.5kg Companion gas bottle out of date (expired 1981).

I just rang Swap N Go and my local servo and got the following info.

No problem with the swap even being so old but upgrading to a 9kg bottle is $39.95


----------



## PostModern (30/11/06)

Voosher said:


> PoMo, They had 4.5kg cylinders as well but I neglected to ask about swapping 4.5kg for 9.0kg. Might be worth checking out. They have an outlet locator on their website.
> 
> Cheers.




Thanks Voosher. I got my 4.5Kg from a KwikGas (blue and white trademark, iirc?). They charged like sort bulls to upgrade my old 3kg primus tank  to a 4.5. I have several Swap'n'Go's nearby so I think I'll try them out.


----------



## PostModern (30/11/06)

Peels said:


> No problem with the swap even being so old but upgrading to a 9kg bottle is $39.95



Bugger. That's what I paid outright for a brand new (albeit empty) 9Kg bottle. Bugger it, I'll just keep refilling the 4.5 as a spare for when the 9 runs out and use it as my camping bottle.


----------



## /// (30/11/06)

PostModern said:


> Peels said:
> 
> 
> > No problem with the swap even being so old but upgrading to a 9kg bottle is $39.95
> ...




Go the servo on Appin Rd - cheap!

Scotty


----------



## PostModern (30/11/06)

/// said:


> PostModern said:
> 
> 
> > Peels said:
> ...



Not when you count all the diesel I have to burn in the Delica to get there.


----------



## /// (30/11/06)

[/quote]

Not when you count all the diesel I have to burn in the Delica to get there.
[/quote]

$15 for a 9kg, drive past every day, can always drop off and recover for you.

Scotty


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/12/06)

Just an update on my swap.

Went to the local Caltex servo on Saturday with my 4.5kg companion bottle that was 25 years out of date. I told the attendant I wanted to swap it for a 9kg (swap n go) bottle. No problems. $40 bucks, job done.

So now I have two 9kg bottles and a good thing too. My own bottle ran out of gas half way through a 50 litre boil on Sunday.


----------



## fixa (4/12/06)

Can anyone tell me if you can get the swap and go bottles refilled ( like an old school refill) instead of swapping it for a full one?
Up here the swap's are aroud $7 more than a refill. I have a bottle approaching used by date, but if a swap this for a swap and go, will i be stuck paying more for gas?


----------



## Voosher (4/12/06)

> Can anyone tell me if you can get the swap and go bottles refilled ( like an old school refill) instead of swapping it for a full one?
> Up here the swap's are aroud $7 more than a refill. I have a bottle approaching used by date, but if a swap this for a swap and go, will i be stuck paying more for gas?



You should be able treat the Swap-n-Go cylinder as your own and have it filled anywhere.
Says so on the website anyway...



PostModern said:


> From http://www.swapngo.com.au/why.htm
> So yeah, fill it where you like. Pull the sticker off, even


----------



## Darren (4/12/06)

jupiter said:


> i know a few people who have adapter tubes made up so when they go to fill there cars with autogas at the servo, they also covertly fill all their gas bottles too... @50c/L and without the concern of the date on the bottle.




Jupiter,

I was always under the impression that the LPG for cars had oil or lubricant added to it?

cheers

Darren


----------



## altstart (4/12/06)

:beer: 
I have been informed by someone in the auto fuel industry that domestic lpg and auto lpg are exactly the same. I personally do not know this for a fact but I tend to believe my source.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Ross (4/12/06)

fixa said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can get the swap and go bottles refilled ( like an old school refill) instead of swapping it for a full one?
> Up here the swap's are aroud $7 more than a refill. I have a bottle approaching used by date, but if a swap this for a swap and go, will i be stuck paying more for gas?



Definately no problem - If your bottle is near expiry day, use the swap & go to get a new one & then go back to refills  

cheers Ross


----------



## jupiter (5/12/06)

altstart said:


> :beer:
> I have been informed by someone in the auto fuel industry that domestic lpg and auto lpg are exactly the same. I personally do not know this for a fact but I tend to believe my source.
> Cheers Altstart



i too have heard this from a few auto-gas fitters, and as i said earlier i know a few other people who use autogas in bbqs/crab cookers with no issues. but if you read this or this, it does state they are different (propane vs propane/butane mix).

it's on the internet so it must be correct.


----------



## tdh (5/12/06)

Are the couplings that gas bottle fill stations use publicly available?

I'd like to fill my bbq bottle from the 45kg unit.

tdh


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/06)

Gas aint all the same and the do burn different


I have a propane torch used to silver solder and I got it refilled at the BBQ shop, it does not have the same flame or heat now as the propane mix... :angry: 


And natural gas is different again....you need bigger jets...


----------



## tdh (11/12/06)

A quick bump, any ideas out there?

Are the couplings that gas bottle fill stations use publicly available?

I'd like to fill my bbq bottle from the 45kg unit.

tdh


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/12/06)

For those in Adelaide. 

Stratco have the 9kg bottles on sale again for $44.95 including the 1st fill. I had my bottles filled this week and they cost $25 each to fill  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Dr Gonzo (18/12/06)

I once took my bottle to a servo to get refilled.
The attendant said she couldn't leave the counter cos there was no one else there.
She suggested i swap the bottle instead. 
I went out to the cage to get one but they were all shitty looking and covered in rust.
I had only recently bought my bottle new, so i left with it empty.
The funny thing was that there was a big sign on the cage stating the condition your bottle needed to be in to be able to swap it. One of those conditions was that there should be no rust on the bottle. :huh: 

Anyway, i got my 9kg refilled at Boots Camping on South Road yesterday for $20.


----------



## matti (25/7/08)

I bought a 9 kg bottle for $28.90 at Bunnings today and got it filled for $22 at BBQ galore.
Though I've got one of those Swappy thingys on the BBQ still.
Hopefully I will never run out on gas when having a BBQ or Brewing.
I just have to finish my brewery now.


----------

